# What´s a DSM Turbo??



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Well that....what is DSM???
Another thing, is it ood to buy a used turbo on ebay??


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

dburone said:


> Well that....what is DSM???
> Another thing, is it ood to buy a used turbo on ebay??


Diamond Star Motors


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

dburone said:


> Well that....what is DSM???
> Another thing, is it ood to buy a used turbo on ebay??


google helps with questions like this, or search function.
as far as ebay goes. dont. its that simple. theres usually a reason y someone is selling a turbo (broken, rebuilt, wrong one, etc.) as well as the large amount of fake brand turbos (companies / people buy Garrett housings, rebuild them with their own parts and resell as if they were genuine Garrett turbos. ...they're not even worth the metal they're made of.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&oe=ISO-8859-1&q="DSM+Turbo"

http://www.dsmparts.com/turbo_big_16g.htm

just looking at that link, you notice that DSM is a brand


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks a lot for your replys!!!
About ebay, you say that something like this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2477134827&ssPageName=ADME:B:DS:MT:28


isn´t any good??


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

dburone said:


> Thanks a lot for your replys!!!
> About ebay, you say that something like this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2477134827&ssPageName=ADME:B:DS:MT:28
> ...


a trueblue brand new Garrett T25 is about $500-$600 retail. theres no way that guy is selling a brand new T25 for $220. its a cheap rebuild with a garrett housing, i'd bet my life on it


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

and the oil/water fittings are impossible to find.. end of it.. I went to SEVERAL hydro/electric stores, and hardware stores. its not NPT, its not BSPT, its not MPT, its not any thread.. i swear.. its a GAY small **** turbo


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

03SentraXE said:


> just looking at that link, you notice that DSM is a brand


Of course its a brand... Mitsubishi motors! Ever look at their insignia on their cars? Looks like a Star made of diamonds huh?


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

James said:


> Of course its a brand... Mitsubishi motors! Ever look at their insignia on their cars? Looks like a Star made of diamonds huh?


No, Diamond Star Motors was the company created in the colaboration between chrystler (star) and Mitsubishi (diamond) which gave us the mitsubishi eclipse 89-99, eagle talon 89-98, and plymouth laser 89-94. The first generation cars came with the mitsu 4g63 with a mitsubishi heavy industries 14b turbocharger, the second generation (2g) cars came with a revised version of the 4g63 and a garret t-too-small, t25.

So dsm is not a brand as you think of a brand because they were not marketed as DSM's, they were marketed under the labels of their mother companies.

The 2000+ mitsubishi eclipse is not a dsm, and most dsm people will get really mad if you refer to them as one.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Interesting. Well I guess most people I know refer to all Mitsubishi cars as DSM simply because of the diamond star insignia....


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

You can find the fittings at a mitsubishi dealership as well as a racer supply like longacre or pegasus. I think Earls has them as well. (the coolant lines are banjo fittings and the oil feed is a compression fitting)



Chuck said:


> and the oil/water fittings are impossible to find.. end of it.. I went to SEVERAL hydro/electric stores, and hardware stores. its not NPT, its not BSPT, its not MPT, its not any thread.. i swear.. its a GAY small **** turbo


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Thought the Dodge Stealth and Mitsubishi 3000GT were dsm's as well...but don't mind me, I really have no place to talk.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

The word "Mitsubishi" itself roughly translates to "three diamonds".


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

dave_f said:


> You can find the fittings at a mitsubishi dealership as well as a racer supply like longacre or pegasus. I think Earls has them as well. (the coolant lines are banjo fittings and the oil feed is a compression fitting)


no no, im talking abuot that EBay $250 tb25.. Not the dsm


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Chuck said:


> no no, im talking abuot that EBay $250 tb25.. Not the dsm


Well I find it hard to believe that it will instantly give you 250 extra hp, as the description of the ebay one describes. Usually if i'm not mistaken, a turbo adds up to 70% more hp to whatever the base hp is of the motor its going onto. So take a GA16DE for instance... 115 hp before turbo, afterwards your lookin at around 200 hp to the crank. So basically 150-170 to the wheels. A big improvement over stock numbers, but doesnt necessarily make the car a "beast" so to speak, just more fun to drive.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

[QUOTE='98200SXse]Well I find it hard to believe that it will instantly give you 250 extra hp, as the description of the ebay one describes. Usually if i'm not mistaken, a turbo adds up to 70% more hp to whatever the base hp is of the motor its going onto. So take a GA16DE for instance... 115 hp before turbo, afterwards your lookin at around 200 hp to the crank. So basically 150-170 to the wheels. A big improvement over stock numbers, but doesnt necessarily make the car a "beast" so to speak, just more fun to drive.[/QUOTE]

I want exactly that, make my car funnier to drive. I dont care if the description says you can make 250HP, it´s obvious that it depends on the engine, but i just want your opinion on buying things there, I want a turbo, and i see that i can get tem there for about 200 bucks. You say that they have to be in bad condition??

:showpics:


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> Thought the Dodge Stealth and Mitsubishi 3000GT were dsm's as well...but don't mind me, I really have no place to talk.


You are correct, diamond star motors refers to a joint benture between chryselr and mitsubihi in the 90's. the stealth/3000 GT was another product of this venture. but usually when you hear the term dsm people are refering to 1st and 2dn gen eclipse/laser/talons
-dave


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

The turbo is nothing more than air compressor; it is designed to deliver a certain flow rate of air at a certain pressure. This mass flow of air can be converted to horsepower assuming you are adding the proper amount of fuel to the incoming air. Now there are a lot of simplifications and assumptions in this next statement, but its almost inconsequential which engine the turbo is bolted to it will produce its designed horsepower numbers if those flow and pressure numbers are met… baring any inefficiencies and losses inherent in the engine.
-dave


[QUOTE='98200SXse] Usually if i'm not mistaken, a turbo adds up to 70% more hp to whatever the base hp is of the motor its going onto. So take a GA16DE for instance... 115 hp before turbo, afterwards your lookin at around 200 hp to the crank. So basically 150-170 to the wheels. A big improvement over stock numbers, but doesnt necessarily make the car a "beast" so to speak, just more fun to drive.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zadok (May 3, 2004)

I guess i'm going to be the devil's advocate!(such a lame ass saying)
Look, I bought an AI Research\Garrett T3 from some guy on Ebay, which came off of a Mercedes 300D. I paid $125, and it helped create my KA-T!
I ran that turbo, hard, for 7,000 miles, and it was fine. 
I also bought a S14 T28 ball bearing for my SR, off of Ebay for $400, and it's perfect!
Granted, it's a bit of a risk sometimes, but it's not that bad for the right price, and if the turbo works for awhile, then takes a crap; you can always rebuild it!


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Zadok said:


> I guess i'm going to be the devil's advocate!(such a lame ass saying)
> Look, I bought an AI Research\Garrett T3 from some guy on Ebay, which came off of a Mercedes 300D. I paid $125, and it helped create my KA-T!
> I ran that turbo, hard, for 7,000 miles, and it was fine.
> I also bought a S14 T28 ball bearing for my SR, off of Ebay for $400, and it's perfect!
> Granted, it's a bit of a risk sometimes, but it's not that bad for the right price, and if the turbo works for awhile, then takes a crap; you can always rebuild it!


Let me tell you that I think the same way as you do!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

Any other dsmers here think that that doesnt look like a stock t-25? I mean the compressor sides a wee bit too large. And as for the add 400 hp????Pff right not on a real garret t-25


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

dburone said:


> Well that....what is DSM???


simple answer

a piece of shit


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

SERmonkey65 said:


> simple answer
> 
> a piece of shit



Dick....

It's no more a piece of shit than anything else with four wheels and an engine.... Your opinion of cars is your own, a dsm is just as good as anything else, and if it's an all wheel drive dsm, then it is better than most things out there... Not too many cars capable of 550+ AWHP on a stock bottom end with 4 cylinders. I hate it when people talk shit... This kid has probably never even owned one, and he will come on here and tell someone who doesn't even know what one is some total non-objective opinionated garbage


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

Mini-Skyline said:


> Any other dsmers here think that that doesnt look like a stock t-25? I mean the compressor sides a wee bit too large. And as for the add 400 hp????Pff right not on a real garret t-25



I don't think you could make 400hp with a t-25 if you bolted it onto an engine that already makes 400hp n/a. I think it looks like a genuine t-25, you just have to see it bolted up to a motor that can handle a 50trim to think that it looks small.. he, he.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Alright... Not EVERYTHING on E-Bay is :bs: ..... Case and Point... I just finished installing a rebuilt 2g DSM (Garett T-25) on a 99 Mazda Protoge 1.6. The customer bought it off E-BAY for $250. IT looked great and works quite nicely... Though The Coolant fittings have turned out to be a BITCH!!! This car is running 5 psi boost and hancles/ drives GREAT... So Far I would say hes Gotten a GOOD deal... Ive even talked to the guy he bought it from to get some info on Clocking the housing and such.. Actually the first one (Wouldnt work with the downpipe and intake tubing) he got looks remarkably like the one in the AD... We sent it back in trade for the one we're using.. 

And banjo fittings for the Coolant huh???? Ill see what I can find at NAPA tomorrow... Anyone by chance know the size, pitch, dia., etc... that Ill need. And what year/ model car should I ask for If I have to go to the dealer???


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

nastynissan said:


> And banjo fittings for the Coolant huh???? Ill see what I can find at NAPA tomorrow... Anyone by chance know the size, pitch, dia., etc... that Ill need. And what year/ model car should I ask for If I have to go to the dealer???


I cant remmeber off the top of my head, but I think I might have the part numbers tucked away somewhere in my papers. I went to the Mitsubishi dealership and asked for the banjo fittings, bolts, and copper crush washers for a 97 eclipse GSX. I'll see if I can find part numbers for you.
-dave


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

dave_f said:


> I cant remmeber off the top of my head, but I think I might have the part numbers tucked away somewhere in my papers. I went to the Mitsubishi dealership and asked for the banjo fittings, bolts, and copper crush washers for a 97 eclipse GSX. I'll see if I can find part numbers for you.
> -dave


Does anyone have this info???? I called The Dealer today and they were of 
NO help whatsoever... Or does someone have some fittings they would sell?? I NEED to get this thing out of the shop ASAP... HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

djmamayek said:


> Dick....
> 
> It's no more a piece of shit than anything else with four wheels and an engine.... Your opinion of cars is your own, a dsm is just as good as anything else, and if it's an all wheel drive dsm, then it is better than most things out there... Not too many cars capable of 550+ AWHP on a stock bottom end with 4 cylinders. I hate it when people talk shit... This kid has probably never even owned one, and he will come on here and tell someone who doesn't even know what one is some total non-objective opinionated garbage


Hey, i DO know cars. I personally never owned a dsm, but have driven many, and have friends who 'did' own them, before they became trash. My brother owned a Stealth RT/TT, and it was one thing after another with that car. I looked at a VR4 Galant before my SE-R. It had already had its ECU replaced, rear axles/steering assembly, and needed tranny work. The can be good cars if you know what you're doing. You cant tell me that the car will make 550 hp with stock driveline components. I know that DSM has their following, but you couldn't GIVE one to me.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

nastynissan said:


> Does anyone have this info???? I called The Dealer today and they were of
> NO help whatsoever... Or does someone have some fittings they would sell?? I NEED to get this thing out of the shop ASAP... HELP PLEASE!!!


coolant feed pipe #1 md306413 $18.64
coolant feed pipe #2 md306412 $9.09
banjo boolt mf650114 $7.56 each
crush washer mf660065 $1.01 each


-dave


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ill call the A-hole at the dealer back Mon. and see what we can do... And again THANKS!


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

SERmonkey65 said:


> Hey, i DO know cars. I personally never owned a dsm, but have driven many, and have friends who 'did' own them, before they became trash. My brother owned a Stealth RT/TT, and it was one thing after another with that car. I looked at a VR4 Galant before my SE-R. It had already had its ECU replaced, rear axles/steering assembly, and needed tranny work. The can be good cars if you know what you're doing. You cant tell me that the car will make 550 hp with stock driveline components. I know that DSM has their following, but you couldn't GIVE one to me.


Stealths and 3kgt's are not dsm's , they do not have the dsm badge under the hood.... A 6 bolt 4g63 can make 550hp on stock internals, and the tranny and AWD will handle it... Maybe not for ten years if you drive it like a top fuel dragster.... I love my dsm's and aside from my 2002 civic si, my 95 talon tsi awd is the most reliable car I've ever owned... I can only hope that my 91 ser will live up to that car as far as reliability is concerned.


----------

